# Guys crossing their legs



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

How is is that some guys seem to be comfortable sitting like this? I mean shouldn't it be some kind of physical impossibility?
Also, how do girls feel about guys who sit like this?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I sit that way sometimes. I assure you it's quite possible and simple. Helps stretch the legs a bit so it's good after sitting a while. Try it.

As for how girls feel, I have it on good authority that they only date guys who sit by hanging upside down on the back of the chair like a bat.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

:lol. I sit like this quite often. It's not a physical impossibility as far as i've noticed. I'd never considered it a strange sitting position before haha. Though most males tend to sit with the foot on the knee rather than fully crossed. I do that as well, less comfortable though.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

If you want to get into details, in regards to having a flaccid you know what you can squish that as much as you wan't and it doesn't hurt. As far as the pair of you know whats are concerned, there's enough room so as not to strain.

Straight to the point ayye? ;]


----------



## mattlol (Dec 25, 2010)

the balls either sit on top or hang in the middle, too much info?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hockey goalies do full splits with full gear on. Why would crossing your legs be impossible?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Beats me. My humungous package prevents it.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> If you want to get into details, in regards to having a flaccid you know what you can squish that as much as you wan't and it doesn't hurt. As far as the pair of you know whats are concerned, there's enough room so as not to strain.
> 
> Straight to the point ayye? ;]


As someone who has never seen a real life man's crotchal region this is a very informative post thank you
Now I know how guys can stand wearing tight pants


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Put it this way - things tend to arrange themselves (ever tried squashing a tomato seed between your fingers?) but you do have to proceed with caution... 

Personally I don't cross my legs like that in public because it looks a bit effeminate.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I've always done foot on knee, I could never get comfortable like that. I guess that's mainly due to the extra pounds I have though, leads to more uh...testicular crushing. :hide



Eliza said:


> As someone who has never seen a real life man's crotchal region this is a very informative post thank you
> Now I know how guys can stand wearing tight pants


I still have no idea how other guys can stand that though. Even briefs are too cramped for me.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

I like this thread because someone said 'crotchal region'


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ I've been there on vacation.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I sit with my legs crossed all the time; it's comfortable. It's never been a problem for me.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to sit with one foot on my knee but I find this way better,I mean its not like your trying to put your legs so close together that they fuse,it's just one on top of the other


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

It's more comfortable for me rather than putting the ankle on the knee. I don't sit this way in public though because people either 1. think you have a small penis 2. are gay

I think people have the idea that the "stick" (I don't know any other words) is the uncomfortable part, it's really the testicles that get crushed.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Umm, I do this from time to time....

Its doesn't hurt at all, if that's what your wondering.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

BuriedMyselfAlive said:


> How is is that some guys seem to be comfortable sitting like this? I mean shouldn't it be some kind of physical impossibility?
> Also, how do girls feel about guys who sit like this?


So I thought "Nah that's easy i'm pretty sure I sit like that all the time" and tried to mimic this position and nearly crushed my - hang on, PG-13 - I mean it was uncomfortable.

But I guess if you are flexible or rearange your genitalia or are otherwise poorly endowed or mayhaps his legs look more crossed than they really are in that picture.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Marlon said:


> I think people have the idea that the "stick" (I don't know any other words) is the uncomfortable part, it's really the testicles that get crushed.


Yeah, that ^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I sit like that, but I usually have a notebook in my lap at the time.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks alot all :S... now every time I see a guy sitting like this... I'm going to notice... never did before... but now all I'll be thinking of is male genitalia (squished/not squished?)... really?... thanks (hehehe)... did NOT need that. But lol... cracking up at the thread.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

It doesn't hurt much, but it pushes the nuts upwards slightly and makes them more snug within the skin. The legs don't pinch the nuts themselves, but the skin around them so the nuts just move up within the skin and makes them fit tighter within it. It does get uncomfortable after a while. If I cross my legs, I do it such that my ankle rests on my knee, so that there's space at the nut area.

EDIT: And when I say skin I mean scrotal skin, so there's no confusion.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> It doesn't hurt much, but it pushes the nuts upwards slightly and makes them more snug within the skin. The legs don't pinch the nuts themselves, but the skin around them so the nuts just move up within the skin and makes them fit tighter within it. It does get uncomfortable after a while. If I cross my legs, I do it such that my ankle rests on my knee, so that there's space at the nut area.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I do it from time to time usually at home. Normally I don't like to cross my legs because it feels weird having my nuts stick to my thigh especially on a hot summer day. So I put my ankle on my other knee, and let the breeze go through and cool it off


----------



## josen (Aug 20, 2011)

i just crossed my legs several times and i could not tell you what happens to the jenna talia. i suppose i'm not hyperaware of it. or aware of it at all. maybe it's too small.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

When I cross my legs like that I become the definition of suavity.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

It just feels wrong to sit like that to me anyways, by that I mean its uncomfortable. To each his own though, I'm not flexible at all and my boys need some breathing room :b I also cant sit "indian style" for more than a couple minutes due to not being flexible lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hoth said:


> As for how girls feel, I have it on good authority that they only date guys who sit by hanging upside down on the back of the chair like a bat.


Your sources are correct. I got turned on just by reading that sentence.

:b


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

Your junk moves around when you cross your legs like that but the problem is that it moves because it's getting forced out of position by pressure. It's not very comfortable. Also, it does look pretty effeminite. When I see a guy sitting like that I immediately think he's gay.

I do the ankle on knee thing.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't and wouldn't sit like that.


----------



## dreamin away (Sep 8, 2011)

My middle-school-aged son sits like this... I'm not sure anyone else notices, but I find it odd because I can't think of any men I've seen sit in that position. All of these comments just confirmed that. I figure maybe he'll outgrow it?


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

i sit like that but am not fat , am a skinny guy so my legs do not touch each other  still room left for the balls


----------



## dollhouse (Aug 20, 2011)

For some reason I find the sight of guys crossing their legs very amusing...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

It's obviously comfortable!


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm too fat to sit like that, but I don't really have a problem with it. I don't know why, but when I see people sitting like that, I think that they are very serious and sophisticated. lol


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

forex:1059283565 said:


> i sit like that but am not fat , am a skinny guy so my legs do not touch each other  still room left for the balls


I'm 6'5" and 175lbs so I'm pretty damn skinny too and I still can't comfortably sit like that.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't recall ever crossing my legs like that, not that it hurts, it's just way to feminine. But to be fair I do curl up in a little ball when I pass out drunk.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I really don't have an opinion on this but i'm enjoying reading the responses lol.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm able to sit like that.
You'd think it hurts, but it doesn't.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I got no problem sitting like that or any other man I would presume, except maybe if he was fat or something then his legs would be too chubby.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Cynical said:


> I got no problem sitting like that or any other man I would presume, except maybe if he was fat or something then his legs would be too chubby.


My legs aren't chubby, I run and am pretty fit all around. I find sitting cross legged to be extremely uncomfortable. I'm just not that flexible.

Also I have to lift up my [redacted] so as to not injure that region. I think it would be a little weird if I made a habit out of grabbing my crotch for a second every time I wanted to sit in a certain position.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Charizard said:


> My legs aren't chubby, I run and am pretty fit all around. I find sitting cross legged to be extremely uncomfortable. I'm just not that flexible.
> 
> Also I have to lift up my [redacted] so as to not injure that region. I think it would be a little weird if I made a habit out of grabbing my crotch for a second every time I wanted to sit in a certain position.


if you run then how can you not be flexible? and why do you have to move your junk (can I say junk?) when you have to cross legs? uh.... from experience unless its uh "happy" it should fit snugly between lol


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Cynical said:


> if you run then how you not be flexible?


*shrug*

flexibility and athleticism don't necessarily go hand in hand. The angle to put one knee over the other isn't part of the running motion.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

still being debated eyy. I find I sit with left leg sort of crossed over the right. Like try sitting with your left leg raised horizontally over the right so that your left ankle is resting on your right knee and the sole of the left foot is facing to the right.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I dont like sitting like that, its too uncomfortable. I notice that lots of older guys sit like that though.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

It depends, if your lying back its fine. If your hunched forwards its uncomfortable.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Charizard said:


> *shrug*
> 
> flexibility and athleticism don't necessarily go hand in hand. The angle to put one knee over the other isn't part of the running motion.


its a yes and no. no because its not explicitly stated as a need, but yes in the sense that if you are a going to be running a lot then stretching and doing exercises to increase flexibility is part of the training because it is needed/helpful in the sport, like in basketball....


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope, don't find crossing my legs like that comfortable. 

Only crossing my ankles over one another. I always switch sitting positions a lot though lol.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

hmmm.... just noticed something. I think I should make it clear, in my original post I stated "I got no problem sitting like that or any other man I would presume, except maybe if he was fat or something then his legs would be too chubby." what I meant with that is; I can sit with my legs crossed like that and it doesn't bother me, I'm not saying its comfortable, and I'm not saying its uncomfortable I'm just saying I can do it and I'm fine with it, and that I would assume any other man can cross his legs and sit like that without any problems except maybe if he was fat or something cause it'll be pretty hard for him to cross it that tightly due to his chubby legs (I know this from experience). basically what I was saying is, men can do it but I never said that all men will be comfortable doing it.

tldr; I/men can do that without as much problems as women might think, but I never alluded to saying that it would comfortable to every man.


----------



## jasondave2000 (Apr 26, 2012)

*REAL MAN'S answer*

I've understood how this works now:

Working class American men think it's "gay" or "effeminate" to cross their legs.

Guys from everywhere else in the world + educated upper class Americans know it's a sign of male regality.

FYI,

Don Carleone crossed his legs (attached)

**AMERICAN** ROTC MILITARY "REAL MEN" cross their legs (see attached pic)

Get it? Got it? Good.

:clap


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I prefer foot on knee. 

But nothing wrong with this. I don't find it as comfortable though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Balls just look really uncomfortable. To have something that big hang in an area of motion seems so annoying.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think anything in particular about the actual men who do this, but it does give me a certain sense of _fancy_ from them.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

There's nothing "effeminate" at all about men crossing their legs. Though it seems most appropriate when wearing casual dresswear.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Cest La Vie said:


> How is is that some guys seem to be comfortable sitting like this? I mean shouldn't it be some kind of physical impossibility?
> Also, how do girls feel about guys who sit like this?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ironically...... I'm crossing my legs right now xD. And I am FAR from effeminate.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

There is more than sitting cross legged that boggles my mind about male genitals.
Like when my bf accidently sits on his balls.. HOW?? ow?? 
Or like when testicless can get twisted inside the scrotum.. why aren't they secured a bit better like female organs lol.

Also, I find men sitting cross legged really unattractive


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Col said:


> Also, I find men sitting cross legged really unattractive


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

In the eyes of the universe, it's inconsequential. In the eyes of potential partners, it's a turn off. If being comfy meant more to me than being desirable, I'd go out in pajamas every day. So I don't wear pajamas in public and I don't cross my legs either.

Also those guys who say that only men with small packages can cross their legs are lying. If your posture is squeezing your balls all you have to do is adjust your legs a little and the problem is fixed.


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Its wierd to me sitting like that, cant sit with my legs intersecting all the way like that,
I normally sit like this








but when I'm wearing a suit








It only feels right to.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't cross my legs completely like that - they are too muscular. I do cross them though


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

TmastermanT said:


> Its wierd to me sitting like that, cant sit with my legs intersecting all the way like that,
> I normally sit like this
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, instead of crossing my legs, I usually sit like the guy in the 2nd picture. When I cross my legs my male parts get ''crushed''.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I actually find it attractive. To me it shows he's more comfortable with his sexuality. :stu


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

I cross my ankles, but I can't really cross my legs like how females do because of physical reasons (balls get in the way). 

I would rest my ankle above my knee like the picture about, but I don't call that crossing legs.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

why do girls cross their legs in the first place?


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> why do girls cross their legs in the first place?


Left over from when ladies always wore dresses/skirts. No flashin here yo


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

No


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't..too much...pain


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Hurts mah ballz sitting like that.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

lol



> "We are a declaration of war against all macho men who think that their need to relax their thigh muscles or, heaven forbid, their unwillingness to deal with scrotum sweat is more important than women's right to a personal sphere and equal share of space," it says on the site.
> 
> Many men also say that they are not the only ones, that women take up space as well, by placing their bag next to them on the seat. Vingren is not sure she agrees with this claim.
> 
> "But if that is the case, it's in itself an interesting reaction, as it would imply that the only way for women to take up space is to erect a wall between themselves and the person taking up space next to them," she said.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh ..guys u rock..

yeah i quite dnt like guys sitting like this...


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

You see people on the news sit like this all the time...

I think its normal when you get older and no one judges. It depends where you are.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Never thought about it before.....interesting


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

heroin said:


> lol


haha, I'm always the one that has to squeeze up like the girl in #9 when a bigger person, decides to sit next to me. Or even when I'm wedged between two people. (male or female).

It's always more relaxing to sit like that when no ones around though, I always try to dissuade people from sitting next to me by stretching out or putting my bag on the seat.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Guys crosisng their ankles look super smart:boogie
:roll


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Inspiration.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

heroin said:


> lol


At first I was like... lol. But then I realized it's sort of true. Some guys will really try their hardest to take up as much place as they can at the bus or subway. But yeah of course women do too.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

heroin said:


> lol


I don't like this blog. Not one bit.










Who is this dude bothering? Seriously? :blank


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm doing this right now, with my feet up, leaning back in my office chair, and eating chocolate. Chillin'. 8)


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I sometmes cross my legs but like this








got the image off google, its more comfortable is why i do it it stretches


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm a girl and I never even cross my legs.. unless I'm wearing a dress, which isn't too often lol. 
I sit like a guy.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe they are having an erection and are trying to hide it, erections can occur anywhere anytime


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I never think anything of it. Honestly, I hardly notice how someone is sitting because I either look completely away from them or deeply into their eyes.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> maybe they are having an erection and are trying to hide it, erections can occur anywhere anytime


This is why I cross my legs sometimes... :um


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Couldn't really sit like that myself, but I do sometimes rest a foot on my knee, about as close to cross legged as I get ;x


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I always cross my legs without thinking. I think I got made fun of for it in middle school, but so what. **** them.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Sitting like that is so uncomfortable it's not even funny.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Haha funny topic. I find it almost impossible to cross my legs like in the first picture, because i'll squash my...omg...legs cause they are too thick :teeth.

Just tried now and i can with efforts, but my legs won't stay like that, they bounce back.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I was ones told long ago that its geigh for a man to cross it's legs,i was 12 or something,it made very self conscious in my teens every time i crossed my legs.
No i don't care if have my legs crossed ad i type this


----------



## jasondave2000 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> You see people on the news sit like this all the time...
> 
> I think its normal when you get older and no one judges. It depends where you are.


Definitely. Only an American would even think to ask such a question. I lived years in the USA, so I understand how repressed they are about their sexuality & they consider EVERYTHING to be a sign of being "gay" & being called "gay" is the worst thing in their minds (they're not very socially advanced). The males are the worst ones to actually reinforce their own bull****.

This is why American guys don't cross their legs:

American mentality:
Men who dress well (i.e. more than jeans & t-shirt & dirty baseball cap) - gay
Men who speak well (<75% "****", "****", "gay" in vocabulary) - gay
Men who drink wine - gay
Men who look after their appearance to not look like ****e - gay
Men who do laundry (men who are clean) - gay
Men who do washing up DAILY (dishes) - gay
Men who don't litter their bedroom with dirty clothes & pizza boxes - gay
Men who wear new clean clothes daily - gay
Men who clean their homes (hoover carpets, clean toilet, shower) - gay
Men who buy more toiletries than just 1) soap 2) shampoo - gay
Men who speak English properly (English, not American) - gay
Men who don't scratch their balls often - gay
Men who don't like boring-arse baseball - gay
Men who criticise the USA - gay
Men who cross their legs - gay

In short, Asian, African, European & Latin American men ALL cross their legs, especially when wearing more formal attire, because it's a more regal, dignified, civilised, gentleman look. Not suitable for Yanks.

It's so bizarre, because even in the 70s, Americans used to not be fat & they used to dress well, cross their legs, etc., like the rest of the civilised industrialised west, but since the 80s they've just drowned in their own bull**** & are suffering some kind of brain damage from it.

Check out THE GODFATHER CROSSING HIS LEGS (and he is defo MACHO): http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-x4i4vEMyR...AAEdc/A7CccNbaLvE/s1600/Michael-Corleone.jpeg


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't like it when I'm sitting next to a guy and he crosses his leg like the figure 4 with his ankle on his other knee and his shoe is so near me. 

If a guy is sitting close to someone it's better if they cross their legs like jared leto in that pic or don't cross them at all. If not sitting near anyone sit however you like.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Only guys with small "things" are able to sit like that


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh, you kids.


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

jasondave2000 said:


> Definitely. Only an American would even think to ask such a question. I lived years in the USA, so I understand how repressed they are about their sexuality & they consider EVERYTHING to be a sign of being "gay" & being called "gay" is the worst thing in their minds (they're not very socially advanced). The males are the worst ones to actually reinforce their own bull****.
> 
> This is why American guys don't cross their legs:
> 
> ...


lol that is not American mentality, that is meathead bodybuilders or just your mentality. I'm sorry I have to disagree with your opinion. The truth is how a man acts while he is crossing his legs that makes him come off as feminine. Most of the things is always based on the tone off voice and personality of the character. But if I saw a guy walking down the street with different color clothes on, I would not assume he is gay, just weird looking. Now if he is wearing different color clothes and walking that way of a female then I would assume. Just my two cents.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

jasondave2000 said:


> Definitely. Only an American would even think to ask such a question. I lived years in the USA, so I understand how repressed they are about their sexuality & they consider EVERYTHING to be a sign of being "gay" & being called "gay" is the worst thing in their minds *(they're not very socially advanced)*. The males are the worst ones to actually reinforce their own bull****.
> It's so bizarre, because even in the 70s, Americans used to not be fat & they used to dress well, cross their legs, etc., like the rest of the civilised industrialised west, but since the 80s they've just drowned in their own bull**** & are *suffering some kind of brain damage from it*.


You can state your opinion without being rude. Maybe respect the fact that some SAS members are Americans. Saying things like that devalues the point you're trying to make. Just a couple of tips for the future.
And for the record, trying to paint some cultures as more civilized than others shows a lack of understanding and acceptance and leads people down some very dark roads (I'm sure you can think of examples from human history and even current circumstances on your own if you are so aware of the world). Just because a culture is different from how you think it should be, and just because there are negative things about a culture, does not mean the people are not civilized. I just find it very terrible to use that sort of word. Americans are people....


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Who said:


> I don't like it when I'm sitting next to a guy and he crosses his leg like the figure 4 with his ankle on his other knee and his shoe is so near me.
> 
> If a guy is sitting close to someone it's better if they cross their legs like jared leto in that pic or don't cross them at all. If not sitting near anyone sit however you like.


Yeah, I won't sit like that if someone's next to me.

The closest to comfort would be crossing at the ankles.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Impossible for me to even get my legs into that position, too fat.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> Only guys with small "things" are able to sit like that


Thats me then!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

CWe said:


> Thats me then!


That's good to know.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Why is there 5 pages of this? 

Cross, don't cross, no one cares.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> That's good to know.


F**** yeah it is! :clap


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

I find it such a turn off when i see a guy sitting like that.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> maybe they are having an erection and are trying to hide it, erections can occur anywhere anytime


mmmm, I find sitting like that in such an unfortunate incident is rather uncomfortable.


----------



## VivaLaVida101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thiss is soo interesting rofl XD... Btw lol i think its unattractive!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

MushroomGeek said:


> I find it such a turn off when i see a guy sitting like that.


Me too.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i have never sat like that lol. i dont believe i can. ill experiment later


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Who cares if guys cross their legs or not? Not me.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am unable to cross my legs because of a certain reproductive organ that is in the way.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

It is impossible for me to sit like that. It is to painful.


----------



## Crystal116 (Apr 28, 2012)

When I was in my 20's, I thought a guy crossing his legs was gay! My first boyfriend did it when we had our first movie date. I was so shocked I couldn't speak. I didn't want to hurt his feelings so I never told him that it looked gay and to never do that around me again. Now in my 40's, I don't have an opinion at all about it. Makes guys comfortable, do it, so what. Funny how we look at things differently later in life


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

I always thought that was a feminine thing to do but whatever


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I never realized this until now, but I like when men cross their legs.

I mean, you could look like this:










OR:










Much classier.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

^I prefer the latter. But that's pretty different from what the thread is addressing.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't cross my legs, but I do sit in a weird kind of indian style 100% of the time. Even in a chair. :b


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

pita said:


> I never realized this until now, but I like when men cross their legs.
> 
> I mean, you could look like this:
> 
> ...


I prefer the first picture.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a habit of sitting like this but I'm not flexible enough to fully cross my legs.


----------



## Igitur (Apr 29, 2012)

I cross my ankles when I sit. Never even considered crossing my legs like that. I have a pretty terrible habit of banging my knees in sharp places, and I doubt that would help.


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

girls don't know what its like to have a penis/testicles, so i guess i understand if you think this position hurts us. but it does not at all. only sudden strikes hurt the testicles. i sit like this often because i find it comfortable. if you or someone watching me sit like that finds it weird, then i say **** you, you're weird.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Toppington said:


> I don't cross my legs, but I do sit in a weird kind of indian style 100% of the time. Even in a chair. :b


I often sit in an Indian style because, well, I am Indian.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

MidnightBlu said:


>


Lmaoooo! I agree with Midnight and Col. To me it's just really unattractive to see a guy sitting like the guy in the OP. He just looks really feminine to me. The two pics Tmaster posted were fine. I don't mind a guy sitting with his ankle on his knee but anything more than that is just not cute at all. I honestly don't know any guy who sits full on cross legged lmfao.


----------



## wishing on a star (Feb 18, 2012)

arnie said:


> Why is there 5 pages of this?
> 
> Cross, don't cross, no one cares.


haha lol


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Cest La Vie said:


>


If you don't smile like that guy and don't have your hands in that position it's fine. (Or maybe it's just me xD)

I'd say there's nothing really wrong with sitting in that position for guys, don't overthink it too much.


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

the fact that many people on here are genuinely bothered by the way only one sex decides to sit comfortably, i find both ridiculous and appalling. oh and by the way, i find it overly masculine when girls sleep on their backs. seriously people, its sitting. the most trivial thing one can do, lets not look too deeply into this, yet alone let something like that effect your mood and bother you when you see it.


----------

